# PATTERNMASTER



## DUCKFART

HAS ANYONE EVER USED A PATTERMASTER CHOKE TUBE FOR TURKEYS?
IF SO, WHAT RESULTS??? THANKS.


----------



## joebobhunter4

i shoot one for geese and everything and i use it for turkeys also... it kills them pretty good... haha


----------



## rossclark052083

I have turkey hunted for 7 years and never missed one when i shot my patternmaster. i switched this year for some odd reason and missed my first turkey at 40 yards when i was killing them dead at 50 with the pattern master


----------



## zettler

I did a brief pattern of three shotguns - SBE, Beretta Extrema 2 and a Mossberg 935. The Mossberg was the tightest with a stock turkey choke that came with my 835. The SBE was pretty good too with a Patternmaster.

HOWEVER, I chose my Extrema 2 with its stock FULL choke and killed my bird on Monday at the longest distance I ever shot at one well over 50 paces...well over. Now why I chose my Extrema has no simple answer as I just wanted to rty it out and I had no idea that the bird I was shooting at was SO BIG and SO FAR AWAY as I felt he was maybe 30-35 paces...and NOT 50+++

I did use my SX2 with a Patternmaster years ago with a Heavy Shot turkey load and the pattern was so tight it made a circle several inches above the Tom's head with my first shot..and killed him stone dead on the second before he and I could recover!


----------



## kruger08k

I did a patterning test yesterday with the PM and a Briley Extra Full (with the SBE) and the Briley outperformed by a longshot, I love my PM but I screwed in the designated turkey choke for my season


----------



## DUCKFART

I ANSWERED MY OWN QUESTION SATURDAY MORNING. WITH THE PATTERNMASTER IN, THE TURKEY WAS DOWN. THE SHOT WAS ONLY ABOUT 20 TO 30 YARDS BY MY ESTIMATE. NOT A LONG SHOT BY ANY MEANS BUT THE BIRD WAS D.R.T. ON CONTACT. I COUNTED AT LEAT 12 PELLET HOLES IN HIS HEAD SO I THINK I WILL GO WITH A SPECIFIED TURKEY CHOKE NEXT YEAR IN CASE A LONGER SHOT IS NEEDED. I USED WINCHESTER SUPREME 4'S.

HAPPY HUNTING AND GOOD LUCK


----------



## zettler

Congrats of the accomplishment!


----------



## Yelp softly

Just my 2 cents. It's a heck of a lot cheaper to but a good choke and try several variety of shells, than it is to buy several chokes. I put a .655 Comp-N-Choke in my Benelli. I used to shoot number 5's but they didn't pattern well with that choke. The local store I buy my hunting gear from will open several boxes of shells and dump them in a box and sell them for $1.50 each during hunting season. I went through and picked out shells from several Manufacturers like Federal, Remington, and Winchester. I also grabbed some of each size by each Manufacturer.

Far and away the Winchester Supreme # 6's worked the best with my choke. You would think that the Fedral and Remington 6 shot would be as good, but they weren't.

My point is, try several different loads in several different sizes before giving up on a choke. I bet you'll find one that works well.


----------



## Sportin' Woodies

what question did you answer?
at 30 yds you can kill em with imp cyl and dove loads.


----------

